# نوطة تصميم المنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل بالتفصيل مع الأمثلة



## م . أبو بكر (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*تصميم المنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل - الطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى -*

و الآن بالتفصيل المريح ..

تصميم المنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل - بالطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى حسب الكود العربي السوري المترجم عن الكود الأمريكي Ubc97 .


للمزيد راجع موضوع :

تصميم المنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل - الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية -

م . أبو بكر

نوطة تصميم.doc​


----------



## aalmasri (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووور وبارك الله فيك اخي ابوبكر
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## kh2k (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لك يا مهندس أبو بكر
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المجاز (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ننظر المزيد يا اخانا ابو بكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hassananas (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووور وبارك الله فيك اخي ابوبكر
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## المهندس صلاح الدين (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الف الف شكر اخي الغالي:77:


----------



## محمد_2003 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abd83 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## حجازي حمدي حجازي (28 نوفمبر 2006)

شششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## م . أبو بكر (28 نوفمبر 2006)

في حال وجود أي سؤال حول التصميم يرجى إيراده هنا و سنجيب عليه بإذن الله .

ملاحظة : لاحظ أن الطريقة الستاتيكية لها شروط لمبان تقليدية و لا يمكن استعمالها في المنشآت الخاصة .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## عبدالله البراوى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

كيف يتم تصميم ال core


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (14 مارس 2007)

اريد كيفيفيه تصميم الكور رجاء الموضوع هام جدا


----------



## مهندس كيمو (18 مارس 2007)

مسكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mghazawneh (18 مارس 2007)

الملف لا يعمل الرجاء رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## hassananas (18 مارس 2007)

اشكراً جزيلاً لك يا مهندس أبو بكر
جزاك الله خيراً

lلملف لا يعمل الرجاء رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## Furat Sallumi (19 مارس 2007)

where is the file????


----------



## م . أبو بكر (19 مارس 2007)

مشكلة رفض التحميل عامة في الملتقى ..
يتم معالجتها من قبل الإدارة ..

فصبراً أيها الأحباب .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## خديجة اسماعيل (20 مارس 2007)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## eyadnm (20 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed_60011 (21 مارس 2007)

شكرا لكم لكن هل من الممكن ان يكون هنالك سيرفر للموقع خاص به


----------



## سناء محمود (21 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم،
شـكرا جزيلا لك يا مهندس أبو بكر وجزاك الله خيرا
أنا عندي برنامج اكسل لتصميم المباني للزلازل وهو مع ملفك يشكل وحدة متكاملة ولكن حاولت اعمل ارسال للملف فشلت الرجاء مساعدتي في طريقة ارساله مع الشكر


----------



## المهندس النحيف (21 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خير


----------



## سناء محمود (21 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم،
مرفق ملف excel لتصميم المباني لمقاومة الزلازل، يكمل ما أرسله المهندس أبو بكر. أرجو لكم الافادة منه


----------



## سناء محمود (21 مارس 2007)

*ملف لتصميم الزلازل*

السلام عليكم،،
مرفق ملف excel لتصميم الزلازل مكمل لموضوع م. أبو بكر أرجو لكم الافادة


----------



## محمد أبو عمر (13 أبريل 2007)

جزاكما الله خيرا على الملفين المفيدين


----------



## hassananas (13 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووور وبارك الله فيك اخي ابوبكر
جزاك الله عنا كل خير
do you have any example about shear walls
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahim albitar (13 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك على الموضوع و المجهود الرائع.


----------



## محمد عبد المطلب (13 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخ ابو بكر


----------



## engineer_khaleel (13 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## حسام86 (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكور كتير ياأخي أبو بكر 
أنا عم ادرس مهد هندسي و بصراحة عم استفيد كتير من مواضيعك يلي بترفقا


----------



## حسام86 (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكور كتير أخي أبو بكر
أنا عم ادرس معهد متوسط هندسي وعم استفيد كتير من المعلومات يلي عم تقدما


----------



## احمد الزير (18 مايو 2007)

مشكور على اهتمامك واتمنى لك خير ويزيدك من العلم ويحفظك يارب


----------



## مهندس النيل (18 مايو 2007)

تسلم إديك ياغالي


----------



## سموري (18 مايو 2007)

تسلم والله لطرحك المميز والمفيد


----------



## المهندس النحيف (19 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الوهم المتبدد (20 مايو 2007)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة .


----------



## nawaf1242 (20 مايو 2007)

كلمة شكر قليله في حقك اخي ابو بكر 
جزاك الله كل خير
انا الان ادرس هذه الماده والحمدلله استفدت منك الكثير . لاأملك لك سوى الدعاء


----------



## mhany80 (20 مايو 2007)

شكرا على هذه الإضافة الرائعة


----------



## Eng-spring (23 مايو 2007)

اشكرك وننتظر الجديد شكرا على المعلومات الهامة
ولكن ماذا عن الستاتيكية الثانية في ملحق الكود هل صحيح ما يقال ان الستاتيكية الاولى غير دقيقة وان الثانية هي المعتمدة ؟ انا احاول التوسع في دراسة الزلازل ولكن اعدم الوسيلة علما اني مازلت طالبا على مشارف السنة الخامسة وارغب في الدخول بمجال الديناميك والتحليل الديناميكي هل من نصيحة تقدمها لي وانا من اشد المتابعين لمواضيعك مهندس ابو بكر وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## nizar_mahameed (23 مايو 2007)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (24 مايو 2007)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*



> ولكن ماذا عن الستاتيكية الثانية في ملحق الكود هل صحيح ما يقال ان الستاتيكية الاولى غير دقيقة وان الثانية هي المعتمدة ؟



ما يقال عن الفرق بين الطريقتين الستاتيكية الأولى و الثانية غير صحيح ..
الفرق أن الستاتيكية الأولى تعتمد مبدأ نظرية حدود الاستثمار .
أما الطريقة الثانية فتعتمد الحالة الحدية .
هذا من جهة .. 

أما من جهة ثانية فإن الكود الأميركي ubc97 يعتمد الطريقة الثانية و قد اعتمدتها البرامج الإنشائية مثل Sap ..

و سأدرج لكم الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية في الكود العربي السوري مع الأمثلة إن شاء الله .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## boumgh (24 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hassananas (24 مايو 2007)

كلمة شكر قليله في حقك اخي ابو بكر 
جزاك الله كل خير
iam waiting for the second part
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng-spring (24 مايو 2007)

شكرا على اهتمامك سيد ابو بكر ونحن ننتظر المزيد منك .


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (25 مايو 2007)

الملف لا يعمل نرجو اعادة تحميله


----------



## م . أبو بكر (25 مايو 2007)

من عندي الملف شغال .. و هو تحت WORD2003 .

و طيعاً لن يعمل علة نسخ wORD أقدم .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## ihap_5 (25 مايو 2007)

لو سمحتوا يا مهندسين طريقة التحليل dynamic analysis using response spectrum seismic loading للمباني الغير منتظمة الأشكال تتم أزاي ولو فى شرح لمفهومها الاساسي ياريت توجهونا.


----------



## amr_zahrawan (26 مايو 2007)

دا كنت محتاج حاجة زى كدة من زمان


----------



## ashraf taleb (23 يونيو 2007)

شكرا م / أبو بكر على هذه المذكرة الجميلة


----------



## the pump (23 يونيو 2007)

مشكور حبيبي
تسلم الأيادي


----------



## Jamal (23 يونيو 2007)

مشككككووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## hassananas (24 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
iam waiting for the second part
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ABDULLA ZAKI (25 يونيو 2007)

الملفف يعمل وهو اكثر من رائع واود ان اسال المهندس ابوبكر مالمقصود بالاطارات العزومية هل هي فريم سستم وثاني حاجة لماذا لم يتم عمل حوائط قص واخر طلب ياريت الطريقة الثانية مع الامثلة تضعها لتكون الاستفادة اكبر


----------



## wael5 (28 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ayab (28 يونيو 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله الخير وننتظر المزيد


----------



## hassananas (28 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
iam waiting for the second part
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جبل الهندسة (29 يونيو 2007)

شكراً لك يا اخي الكريم , مشكور على هذا المجهود , و أتمنى منك لو تدلنا على كيفية حساب الدرج الدائري, و بالتوفيق .


----------



## mohmoon16 (1 يوليو 2007)

والله انك على راسي

مشكوووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس محمد عبده (1 يوليو 2007)

اشكركم جميعا انا خلاص بحمل الاسطوانة الاولى نرجو انا تاتوا لنا بالا سطوانة الثانية


----------



## mohammed12217 (11 يوليو 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## السواحلي (11 يوليو 2007)

شكرا ياكبير اتعودنا عليك وعلى معلوماتك


----------



## Ayman1967 (11 أغسطس 2007)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## batiment (26 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً لك يا مهندس أبو بكر
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## batiment (26 أغسطس 2007)

اشكراً جزيلاً لك يا مهندس أبو بكر
جزاك الله خيراً

lلملف لا يعمل الرجاء رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## zmry1965 (27 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## asaad_civil (30 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى ان اكون صديق جديد للمنتدى
هذا ولكم الشكر الجزيل

المهندس المدني
اسعد سفاح كريم التميمي 
واسط/ العراق


----------



## tafatneb_dichar (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على امانتك اخى الكريم
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رياض الصالحين (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة المعلومات ولكن لدى استفسار عن كيفية تحديد الانواع المختلفة للشروخ وان امكن اريدبعض الصور لبعض الشروخ الانشائية وكيفية علاجها


----------



## M777 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً لك يا مهندس أبو بكر


----------



## نورالبغداديه (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً لك يا مهندس أبو بكر


----------



## CVLMASTER (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وإلي الأمام


----------



## CVLMASTER (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك الجنة


----------



## نجم 2007 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (30 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## CVLMASTER (22 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## M777 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا جدا يا مهندس ابو بكر
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زياد الحمصي (30 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك وشرفت كل مهندس عربي


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (1 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز
ارجو ارسال باقي الطرق للتصميم
وجزاء الله عني وعن كل المهندسين كل خير:85:


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (1 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مصطفى هزيم (9 ديسمبر 2007)

merci d alger nazim


----------



## اياد مجيد (15 فبراير 2008)

ان شاء الله اول ما افتح ارد اليك جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المهندس؟؟؟2007 (16 أبريل 2008)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## خالدبنالوليد (27 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mfalahxp (4 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لجهودك


----------



## رفيق ب (21 مايو 2008)

salut je suis ingenieure d'etat en genie civil je suis de l'Algerie je vous sohéte une trés bonne riuesite dane votre travail


----------



## خالد بالحاج (23 مايو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً ياأخي أبوبكر ..............!


----------



## هادى كناريا (13 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عمار حسين الربيعي (20 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على كتب بلغه العربيه تدرس امكانيات حساب الزلازل قبل واثناء ووقوعها


----------



## قابوس الوادعي (21 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## super_engineer (21 يونيو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## ahmed_civil (21 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووور اخى


----------



## ahmed_civil (21 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السيد محمد على (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للمجهود


----------



## روادد (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك على المواضيع الهامة جدا


----------



## حامد الأحمد باشا (31 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا سيدي
والله ملف جيد


----------



## وليد قنديل (3 سبتمبر 2008)

:59::59::59::59::73::73::73::73::73::73::11::11::11::11::11::11:


hassananas قال:


> مشكوووووووور وبارك الله فيك اخي ابوبكر
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## zmry1965 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكراً جزيلاً لك يا مهندس أبو بكر
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مروان محمد الجنابي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشاء الله اتمنى لك الموفقية


----------



## amrcivil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله جزاك الله عنا كل خيرعنا كل خير


----------



## منى النادي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد بيظو (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أين النوطة00000000 جزاكم الله خيرأ


----------



## محمد بيظو (6 أكتوبر 2008)

يا أستاذ م. أبو بكر 
أرجوالرد


----------



## محمد بيظو (6 أكتوبر 2008)

لأنني لا أجدها في هذه الصفحة


----------



## جورج حداد (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي


----------



## taw1021966 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جدا جدا

جميل جدا جدا


----------



## yasser25 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر على هذة المعلومات

الله يكرمك ويوفقك كثيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور*

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد حسين طرابيه (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً لك يا مهندس أبو بكر
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*الف شكر على هذة المعلومات

الله يكرمك ويوفقك كثيرا ان شاء الله*
الملف يعمل بحمد الله​


----------



## ميرو كيمو (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخى ابو بكر بس عندى شيئان :
اولا : ما بعرف ليش الملفات المرفوعة فى المنتدى ما بتنزل عندى بيتعملها داون لود بس بتنزل ما بتعمل على الرغم انى غيرت اليوسر نيم بتاعى .
ثانيا : جل من لا يسهوا لكن كلمة نوتة حسابية بالتاء و ليس بالطاء لا نقول نوطة و كذلك لانقول ( طفاحة = تفاحة ) 

لا تزعل انى امزح معك اخى و فقك الله و الف الف شكر


----------



## Abo Fares (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرو كيمو قال:


> مشكور اخى ابو بكر بس عندى شيئان :
> اولا : ما بعرف ليش الملفات المرفوعة فى المنتدى ما بتنزل عندى بيتعملها داون لود بس بتنزل ما بتعمل على الرغم انى غيرت اليوسر نيم بتاعى .
> ثانيا : جل من لا يسهوا لكن كلمة نوتة حسابية بالتاء و ليس بالطاء لا نقول نوطة و كذلك لانقول ( طفاحة = تفاحة )
> 
> لا تزعل انى امزح معك اخى و فقك الله و الف الف شكر


 
أهلاً أخي.. 

طالما المهندس أبو بكر كان الله في عونه وعوننا جميعاً مشغول بعض الشيء في هذه الفترة فسأجيبك نيابة عنه..

بالنسبة لسؤالك الأول، الملفات في مواقع الرفع يتم حذفها تلقائياً من قبل نفس الموقع في حال مضى فاضل زمني على عدم تحميلها حوالي 3 أشهر في معظم المواقع، لذا فهناك بعض الملفات المرفوعة مسبقاً، وقد قام بتحميلها العديد من الزملاء، ولكن مضى عليها فترة أطول من 3 أشهر على آخر تحميل، وبالتالي لم تعد صالحة للتحميل، وهذا ما نوهنا إليه في الموضوع المثبت التالي والذي للأسف لم يأخذه بعين الاعتبار العديد من الأعضاء، الموضوع هو:







مثبــت: الرجوع للمواضيع القديمة التي ليس منها أية فائدة ترجى؟؟؟!!! ‏(



12) 

بالنسبة لسؤالك الثاني، طالما أن أصل الكلمة هو اللغة الإنكليزية، فلا ضير في طريقة كتابتها سواء كان ذلك بحرف الطاء أو التاء.. ولكن ما يجب التنويه إليه هو الأخطاء سواء النحوية أو الإملائية التي يخطئ بها البعض منا نحن ذو اللسان العربي في لغتنا العربية، تماماً كالخطأ الوارد في ملاحظتك أنت في عبارة: (جل من لا يسهوا) هذه الألف في اللغة العربية هي ألف التفريق التي نستخدمها دائماً بعض واو الجماعة، فهل الواو في هذه الكلمة هي واو الجماعة، أم هي من أصل الكلمة؟؟ حقيقةً هي من أصل الكلمة.. كما أنني لاحظت خطأ آخر يتكرر كثيراً في المشاركات، وقد لحظته للتو في مشاركة أخرى لك في مشاركة لك سبقت هذه المشاركة مباشرة، حيث أن المشاركة هي: *و الله يا استاذ حسان2 ارجو عدم حزف الموضوع بالسرعة تلك و فتح الباب لمذيد من النقاش لان الموضوع اثار اهتمام كبير جدا جدا و شكرا*
حقيقةً فإن الكلمة الأولى يجب أن تكون (حذف) وأما الثانية (لمزيد)..

أشكرك على التنبيه الذي اقتضى التنويه، وأرجو ألا نرى مثل هذه الأخطاء التي أراها كثيراً سواء في المشاركات في هذا الملتقى أو في أماكن أخرى..

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## اسامة عبد العال (28 فبراير 2009)

شىء جميل يا باشا استمر اللة معك


----------



## ahmedsaad (1 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله عز وخيرا على عملك الطيب وارجو مساعدتى فى ايجاد برنامج لحصر الكميات لأننى فى حاجه شديده اليه فى عملى فى مشروع كبير(300عمارة+200فيلا)


----------



## جمال السيد (1 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fraidkamel (12 يونيو 2009)

تصميم الكور له عدة طرق اسهلها الاتي 
يتم حساب مجموع العزوم الكلية علي المبني الناتجة الزلازال وذلك بطريقة الاستاستكية 
ويتم توزيع هذا العزوم علي اعمدة و كور المبني كلا حسب inertia
ويتم حل الكور ققطاع خرساني محمل علية حمل راسي وعزوم جانبية 
وتوحد عدة برامج لذلك مثل pccolumn
او ان يتم الحل اليدوي بواسطة طريقة ال PRICAPEL STRESS

م: كامل انور


----------



## jamaika3003 (12 يونيو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً لك يا مهندس أبو بكر
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## asd salim (12 يونيو 2009)

thx..alot... you did great job


----------



## odwan (13 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا الغالي


----------



## سحووره الأموره (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسه جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## adel shahboub (17 يونيو 2009)

اشكراً جزيلاً لك يا مهندس أبو بكر
جزاك الله خيراً انا شغال فى مشروع وكنت محتاج العلومات دى


----------



## mdsayed (19 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخبر*​


----------



## أبو جعفر المنصور (5 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخي أي معلومات أو مراجع على الزلازل نرجو من الاخوة أن لايبخلوا بنشرها جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hassanaki (6 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محرووم الحب (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مبدع يابش مهندس ولا الامام ...................


----------



## duff (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## محمد دهشورى (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووور وجارى التحميل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمودشمس (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير.....................


----------



## سعد ابو صالح (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وتحية من القلب لكل المساهمين في اعمار هذا المنتدى


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (22 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااا على الملفات الرائعة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ماجد محمد حسن (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نورة0 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

وددت ان اشكر ك اخي الكريم على هذه الافادة التي قدمتها لكل الباحثين عن معلومات عن تصميم المنشأت ضد الزلازل 

ولكن لفت نظري انك كتبت في عدد من ردودك
حسب الكود العربي السوري المترجم عن الكود الأمريكي Ubc97 
ال Ubc97 هو كود بريطاني والاختصار هو اختصار للعبارةUniform Building Code1997


----------



## نورة0 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شئ اخر
الطريقة تفيد التصميم للمنشأت المقامة على الارض السورية
لكن لو وودت ان اصمم حسب الكود البريطاني 
Uniform Building Code 1997)
هل اجد لديكم أمثلة للتصميم بشكل عام 
احترامي للجميع


----------



## م . أبو بكر (13 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخت الكريمة نورة .

شكراً لاهتمامك و لإضافتك الهامة .

مهما كان مصدر الكود ubc97 فقد ترجمت الطريقة أعلاه منه حرفياً .. هذا ما ورد في مصادر الكود العربي السوري .

لكن معلوماتي تقول أنه كود أمريكي ...

و الملف الأصلي للكود المذكور موجود لدي بحجم 3.6 ميغا بايت لذلك لم أتمكن من تحميله مباشرة على الموقع

و شكراً لاهتمامك

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م . أبو بكر (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخت نورة ... 

بالتدقيق وجدت أن الكود ubc97 يحوي الخريطة الزلزالية للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و لا يحوي الخريطة الزلزالية لبريطانيا ..

كما وجدت في مقدمته ما يفيد أنه أطلق للمرة الأولى في أكتوبر عام 1927 في ( بيفونيكس ولاية أريزونا ) في المؤتمر العالمي للبناء و كان وقتها بالواحدات الإنكليزية .

و قد صدرت النسخة المترية منه لأول مرة عام 1994 .

و أجريت عليه عدة تعديلات كان آخرها عام 1997 في ولاية كاليفورنيا .

الجزء الأول يتكلم عن الحريق و عناصر أمان المنشآت .
الجزء الثاني تصميم المنشآت و هو الجزء الذي نتعامل معه هنا .
الجزء الثالث يتكلم عن مواصفات المواد .

ألا يعني ذلك أنه كود أمريكي ...

الحقيقة لم أشكك قط من قبل في أن مصدر الكود أمريكي ... و قد كنت استخدمه منذ نحو من 10 سنوات ـ و لم أشك يوماً أنه أمريكي .

لكن مداخلتك جعلتني أعود للتأكد من مقدمة الكود المذكور ..

الكود البريطاني يطلق عليه اسم bs 8110 .

تقبلي احترامي ,

م . أبو بكر


----------



## samirgad (3 ديسمبر 2009)

يارب يكتر من امثالك


----------



## eng-spinax (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*rabna m3ak*

thanks much


----------



## massalma (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ياغالي


----------



## alfa1970 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور يا اخى


----------



## asd salim (15 ديسمبر 2009)

thx alott


----------



## A.Bozan (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا تلميذك


----------



## amrcivil (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## أحمد أبو يوسف (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
ولكن نحتاج مترجم لان لغة الهندسة اللى فيها غير معتادة


----------



## asd salim (19 ديسمبر 2009)

نورة0 قال:


> وددت ان اشكر ك اخي الكريم على هذه الافادة التي قدمتها لكل الباحثين عن معلومات عن تصميم المنشأت ضد الزلازل
> 
> ولكن لفت نظري انك كتبت في عدد من ردودك
> حسب الكود العربي السوري المترجم عن الكود الأمريكي Ubc97
> ال Ubc97 هو كود بريطاني والاختصار هو اختصار للعبارةUniform Building Code1997


i agree with eng Zena the UBC is british code and u can check the load factors, it uses 1.4 for DL and 1.6 for LL​


----------



## tahab (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يفتحلك ابواب الخير يا رب


----------



## عمار قصاب (26 ديسمبر 2009)

يا اخ ابو بكر 
ارجو اعطاءنا المزيد من الامثلة التطبيقية على الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية


----------



## mdsayed (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م محمد المطري (13 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## a7med 3ed (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااا اخى الكريم رائعه


----------



## كازبيك (27 يناير 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة والصور الجميلة


----------



## mo22 (27 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## sreem (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## omar abdelsadek (28 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير​*


----------



## احمد نابليون (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس ابوبكر علي النوطة الجميلة ولاني فعلا كنت محتاجها وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو العطا (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وازادك الله من علمه 
ومشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## mazan2004 (22 يوليو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## شرف الديلمي (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## AHMED ELGRETLY (5 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## sosommmm (5 أغسطس 2010)

اريد نوطة تصميم المنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل بالتفصيل مع الأمثلة ضرورى


----------



## mustafi (23 يناير 2011)

مشكووووور ابو بكر العزيز ,الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## محمداحمد5 (3 مارس 2011)

thank youuuuuuu


----------



## م.احمدرزق (4 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed arfa (5 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## فارس حسن (4 سبتمبر 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## amr awad (27 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## essam dhn (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ورجاء المزيد


----------



## م.ماجد صالح (7 ديسمبر 2011)

شششششششششششششششششكرا
شششششششششششششششششكرا
شششششششششششششششششكرا
شششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## موفق المحمدي (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ايها العزيز

وتحياتي لك

مودتي


----------



## said_hu2000 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله عنا خيرا..


----------



## civil mo7amed (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود علام (20 مايو 2012)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (16 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس-13 (26 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## haf_hamza (26 يونيو 2012)

شششششششششششششششششكرا
شششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## haf_hamza (26 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## معمر السمومي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور الف شكر


----------



## معمر السمومي (14 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووور اخي


----------



## هانى حميده (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## amr4alex (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## hawkar1 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌ خيرا


----------



## sniper xprince (31 ديسمبر 2012)

ألف ألف شكر الك أخ أبو بكر


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (8 يناير 2013)

*برامج هزات أرضية وفق الكود الأمريكي www.dr-hamida.com*

- برامج هندسية زلزالية وفق الكود الأمريكي ubc الطريقة الثانية :حساب القص القاعدي-وعزم الفتل-وتسليح جدران القص.


----------



## maha kharoub (9 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## المستميس (9 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبالاخص كلمتك بان الكود السوري (المترجم) الى العربية
لانني بصراحة يقولون الكود السوري وكانه الاساس في الهندسة
علما انني سوري ولم اشاهد حتى الان هندسة في سوريا
شكرا للامانة


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## vedel85 (31 مايو 2013)

مشكور مهندس ابو بكر


----------



## balboul83 (6 فبراير 2014)

thank u


----------



## مصطفى أبو أنس (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## sfary2010 (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## سامح مكة (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## spook2013 (6 فبراير 2014)

برنامج مفيد ومختصر , بارك الله فيك


----------



## marale (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عماد25 (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## البريقى (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك لله فيك


----------



## kjelban (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 فبراير 2014)

الشكر موصول اولا واخرا


----------



## تنوب قنوى (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شرعب السلام (4 مايو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## سمير يحيى 977 (17 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

